# Team Expectations



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm really interested in how Mavs fans think we'll do this year.

I think this season could be really hit or miss this season. This team is alot better than last year on paper, but I really want to see how it comes together this season. I think we'll have the 4th or 5th best record in the conference behind LA, SA, Denver and potentially Portland depending how they come together this season. 

This season could be potentially a good season for us. How do you guys think we'll do?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

good season, 2nd round exit.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree. I wish we could get farther in the post season, it's just probably not going to happen though. We've had so many opportunities on this team to win a championship, but I think the window of even competeing for a championship is about to close rather quickly... Maybe Cuban we'll make a trade we're well be serious contenders... Until then, it'll be just another Mavericks season - Good season, bad playoffs. :/


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'm really hoping we make a move for a legit 2 guard to make Kobe and Roy work on the defensive end of the ball so they can't have their way offensively against us. My expectations would be much higher if we did something of the sort but at this point I think we're set for another 2nd round exit. I wouldn't be too shocked if we were able to make it to the WCF somehow. It's just going to take some big play from guys other than Dirk, Howard & Terry for this to be realistic in my mind.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not sure if I have any expectations other than making the playoffs. It depends on whether we can trade expiring or soon to be expiring contracts during the season to get more talent on the roster or whether we will have to wait until next summer. Even then, there is no guarantee that Dampier will net us a bonafide star because you need the right set of circumstances for it to happen.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am actually quite hopeful this season. Marion looked good in the couple games he played.

Ok. Maybe I won't say I am more hopeful, but they are certainly more watchable this year. lol...


----------

